# Black Kuhli Loach



## shivam2013 (Sep 14, 2010)

I recently bought a Black Kuhli Loach at petsmart

and my substrate in my 10gal tank is sand 


so would they dig in the sand or would stay on top 

because right now its been 2 hours since its been in my tank and its on top of the sand and sometimes it thrashes around (violently) in the water

kind of like a earthworm thats just been pulled from the dirt

(the best example)
is that normal???


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes 100% normal.


----------



## shivam2013 (Sep 14, 2010)

well would they need some hiding places ?

because all i have is a rock bridge (that has 2 plants on it) 
and a "no fishing sign"

and also would it ever end up digging in the sand?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

they will burrow and have already, most hobbyists want them out not to hide, I breed them they are called a pangio oblonga not a pangio kuhlli, they really are not a kuhlli at all but a cousin. Mine hide in the plants and dont even bother burrowing now.

get a terra cotta 4" pot saucer, chip out an entrance, half bury and leave the hole a little open, within no time they will take up residence in there and borrow as well under there.

When i first got them with my 28 bowfront that was a sand tank(caribsea white) i never saw them in the sand really at all, I see them burrow more in my planted tanks then when they were in the sand tank.


----------



## shivam2013 (Sep 14, 2010)

ok thanks 
im prolly going to do the terra cotta pott thing


----------

